# Blowing Up Bowls



## Kevin (May 4, 2012)

Whenever I get close to overload I just quit everything and chuck up a block. The last two bowls I have chucked, I have destroyed. The one before this was a nice chunk of an unknown burl. I was too bummed out to show it so I threw it in the burn pile. 

This was my very best piece of curly Koa and I killed it. Look how pretty it would have been. Just imagine how it would have shined after a proper sanding and buffing - this is just water on rough turned. 

[attachment=5167]

[attachment=5168]

[attachment=5169]

:cray:


----------



## phinds (May 4, 2012)

Bummer, Kev. Really nice wood.

What happened? A catch, I assume.


Any chance you could do something clever like scallop the whole edge ?


----------



## BarbS (May 4, 2012)

Another Design Opportunity!
As Big Cougar said, just cut it down and make it shadower. (sorry Roy.)


----------



## phinds (May 4, 2012)

phinds said:


> Any chance you could do something clever like scallop the whole edge ?



OOPS ... I just looked again and now I see it's not just the missing part, looks like there's a much bigger crack around that.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2012)

Kevin, I know the feelin- it has been an overload week for me also. Time for me to spend the weekend makin sawdust- and thinkin of ways to make lifes challenges into opportunitiesssssssssssssss.


----------



## arkie (May 4, 2012)

Start by using thin superglue on that crack, then shorten the edge. You may not want to go quite so thin next time until you get the hang of it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 4, 2012)

Yup, ca the crack and then turn it down a little shallower, not a total loss. Don't let your therapy piss you off too buddy:yes: Their aint enough threads to list my oopses, happens. Still bet it was fun making chips fly


----------



## DKMD (May 4, 2012)

That sucks! Been there, done that, bought the shirt, making plans to return again...:shout::cray:

Carving, scalloping is certainly an option. You could also pyro the defect to make it look like a jagged natural edge. You could cut it into strips and make some kind of abstract artsy thing with an outrageous price tag.

The CA is an option, but you'll either have to finish with it or apply a coat of something to seal the wood before gluing… Otherwise you'll end up with a stain in the wood where the CA wicks in and prevents the finish from penetrating… I've got that shirt too!:shout::cray:


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2012)

That pyro idea is a good one. But with my luck I'll probably torch it to the ground. 

I really wasn't trying to turn it this thin. I had gouged it pretty bad and thought well I will just take it down a little more. My mistake was using the carbide scraper on it once that thin. Too much surface area & I should have been cutting at that thinness not scraping. :dash2:

I'm going to try and salvage it but when I get more experience under my belt. It's not going anywhere. 

Thanks for all the advice everyone I don't know which route I'll go yet but I'll update in 7 years when I am better (hopefully). 

:no dice. more please:


----------



## davidgiul (May 5, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > That pyro idea is a good one. But with my luck I'll probably torch it to the ground.
> ...


Stick a piece of turquoise in the hole, fill the crack with turquoise powder and get one of RBaccus' special turning knives that cuts turquoise and wood.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2012)

Put it on the wall right by the lathe with a big red arrow pointing at it to remind yourself of the hazards of state of mind and lathe.


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Put it on the wall right by the lathe with a big red arrow pointing at it to remind yourself of the hazards of state of mind and lathe.



Oh but when I am turning I don't have anything in my mind it's all good. 

I know, I don't have anything in my mind even when I'm not turning I know I know. :dash2:


:wacko1:

Bob Maybe I bring the bowl with us and you can help me salvage it? BTW did you get your goodies yet? 


David I thought of filling the void with gold actually. It works a lot easier than turquoise or silver.


----------



## davidgiul (May 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Put it on the wall right by the lathe with a big red arrow pointing at it to remind yourself of the hazards of state of mind and lathe.
> ...



Yeah, that'll work too.


----------



## brown down (May 6, 2012)

man that sucks, been there and still do that! glad to see you keep better composure than i do, i tend to get the largest hammer i can find to fix it when i screw up


----------



## davidgiul (May 6, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I get close to overload I just quit everything and chuck up a block. The last two bowls I have chucked, I have destroyed. The one before this was a nice chunk of an unknown burl. I was too bummed out to show it so I threw it in the burn pile.
> ...


Yep, Cougar is gonna cry a river when he sees that purty pine being abused.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2012)

Now me when I get stressed out I fire up the planer and start shooting wood through. With the dewalt I could plane a mad out without really getting much done. Now with the delta 15" I end up with a pile of lumber and I am still not used to how fast it fills my barrel with chips and if I am really zoned out I end up filling barrel-hose and when the planer starts shooting chips everywhere I know It is clean up time. Sucker does eat some wood. Changing blades is a pain though did it this morning- why the hell do they make all these damn things for somebody with puny fingers.............. Makes a guy want to go plane something. :teethlaugh::rotflmao3:


----------

